# Sweetner stockist



## Dhesan23 (11/4/21)

Hoping that this was the right section to post this

Hello everybody

I saw a post previously about adding sweetner to store bought eliquids and I wanted to try it since I am sitting with alot of eliquids that I don't really like, especially a few nic salts.

I would like to know about how do I go about adding small amounts to myl eliquids and I'd like to purchase it as soon as possible from anywhere in Durban.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (11/4/21)

Dhesan23 said:


> Hoping that this was the right section to post this
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> ...



https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/products/cap-super-sweet?variant=38844905550
The Flavour Mill is Durban based.
You can start with 1 drop per 10ml of e-juice (~0.25%).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

